# Deworming pigs



## Littlelegs (Aug 28, 2013)

Okay, I think our piggies are just hilarious. I am concerned about worming them and the best method and the frequency. The last time, I injected with IVP and can only express what a challenge for the new pig owner, me. 

So, can I administer by mouth with food rather than the injection route? What is the frequency of worming? Does DE work well if mixed into their feed? Do I need to switch to different preparations? And any suggestions about pasture management to control parasites. We also have chickens, goats, donkeys and horses. Thank you!!


----------



## Muleman (Nov 8, 2013)

I am just getting back into pigs after a long time with none, but here is what I know from ready many post here. Some people are using injectable Ivermectin and feeding to the pigs saying it will absorb through the stomach. Some people are getting a paste wormer and feeding it. Most seem to be worming spring and fall and try not to worm with in 30 days of eating. I would suggest is you have a local Co-op feed store by you talk with someone there, they usually have a good idea of what others in your area are doing. If you do not have a good relationship with a local vet, find one. A local vet who knows you use his or her services are usually more than happy to answer simple questions free of charge, now if they do not know you from Adam, it may be a different story? 
DE, Well that seems to be a pretty debated topic here as to whether it works or not. We have used it for pest control around the house and the dog pens. Does it work. I do not know, but I do know it cannot hurt and is fairly in expensive. There are various health benefits to eating DE apart from killing worms, so to me even if it does not effectively kill all the worms there are still some benefits. There is more information on the net than you can possibly wade through on DE. I would suggest reading up on it if you have not already and decide for yourself if you think it benefits you or not. 
Pretty well known that animals pass parasites in there waste. The lifespan of most parasites is pretty short outside of the body of a warm blooded animal. As a general rule if you can move animals from one pasture to another every 30 days or so, the parasites they previously deposited should, in theory, be dead when they return. other wise they may simply keep reinfecting themselves by eating from the ground and consuming live parasites over and over. You will really need to determine the best way to divide up your property to allow for this rotation. I have seen some suggest a tic-tac-toe pattern with the middle being the housing/feed/ water area or a common area to transition through to different pastures on the outside. This seems to make sense, but probably not all property is made on such a way where this can be easily done.


----------



## highlands (Jul 18, 2004)

You can feed dewormers. If you're doing injections and want it to be very easy try this:

http://www.jefferspet.com/allflex-volume-repeater-syringes/camid/LIV/cp/16102/

It is very efficient and effective. I have four of these. When I'm doing vaccinations I can do over 100 pigs an hour out in the field with ease. Much better than individual syringes.

Managed rotational grazing is the number one solution to parasite control. You break up the parasite's life cycle and leave it behind to die. That alone can do the job most of the time.

Cold climates and copper in the soil are another trick. Winter kills and breaks parasite cycles.

Garlic, cayenne, pine, whey all have deworming properties and help to suppress parasite properties. I find that dosing with garlic will kill off a worm infestation in almost all cases.

Ivermec and Fenbendazole, chemical commercial dewormers, have their place. If a pig is heavily infected with worms these may be the solution. Observe the withdrawal times or double. If you're bringing in new livestock definitely strongly and repeatedly deworm them during the quarantine period. You do quarantine, right?!?

Also see this about natural dewormers:

http://sugarmtnfarm.com/2005/10/14/worms-au-natural/

which talks some more about what we've found with our pigs.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

DE doesn't work. Neither does ground walnut shells, garlic or tobacco. You can buy ivermectin paste or squirt injectable ivermectin in their mouth,


----------



## Medora (Apr 10, 2013)

I read in one of Joel Salatin books that he uses Basic H soap in the cows water. Has anyone tried this in pigs? I am just starting to keep pigs year round and have never had to worm with any of my feeder pigs before.


----------



## GreenMomma (Jun 3, 2008)

What about copper sulfate? I have been using that for my chickens this past week and they're looking nice and laying again (I suspect they picked up a parasite from some new chickens we got and it was affecting their egg laying). I chose that route because it was supposed to be safe for all the other animals that may get into their water and there is no withdrawl time. If that would work for the rest of our livestock, how awesome would that be?


----------



## GreenMomma (Jun 3, 2008)

Regarding pine: Is it the pine needles? I'm assuming they need to be fresh- so toss in a couple branches with healthy needles for them to eat if they want them? Or will they also snack on all the fire hazard that I need to rake up and burn?


----------



## highlands (Jul 18, 2004)

Pine needles are one of the things, along with garlic and cayenne, that have been found to have deworming properties. Copper sulfate may well work as inverts are not copper tolerant. We have high levels of copper in our soil which helps no doubt.


----------



## DaziAcres (Jul 10, 2013)

Medora said:


> I read in one of Joel Salatin books that he uses Basic H soap in the cows water. Has anyone tried this in pigs? I am just starting to keep pigs year round and have never had to worm with any of my feeder pigs before.


Yes, it works. We use it on all our animals, including the dogs. Just a little bit, every other month or so, and our cows have clean tails, pigs have clean livers, etc.

We also do rotational grazing on all animals to break parasite life cycle.


----------



## Littlelegs (Aug 28, 2013)

Will you please explain what Basic H soap is? This is wonderful all the help! Thank you all!


----------



## DaziAcres (Jul 10, 2013)

Basic H is an organic liquid soap from Shaklee that is "normally" used around your house. It only takes a cup to 100 gallons of water for the cows. 

We not only use it to deworm our animals but also to sanitize the chicken processing area before and after slaughter.


----------



## Medora (Apr 10, 2013)

Basic H: http://allswellhealth.myshaklee.com/us/en/products.php?sku=00015

Using it as a dewormer is not an intended use for the product. I just read in Joel Salatin's book Salad Bar Beef that he uses it for his cows.http://www.polyfacefarms.com/


----------



## DaziAcres (Jul 10, 2013)

Medora said:


> Basic H: http://allswellhealth.myshaklee.com/us/en/products.php?sku=00015
> 
> Using it as a dewormer is not an intended use for the product. I just read in Joel Salatin's book Salad Bar Beef that he uses it for his cows.http://www.polyfacefarms.com/


Yeah, Shaklee will never make the claim that it can be used as a dewormer but I swear by it. Especially when I don't see my dog drag his behind on the patio after a dose! And my cows have clean tails.


----------

